
Software Library: Amiga - ohjeez
https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga&tab=collection
======
textfiles
Greetings, Hackernews. Jason Scott, guy adding these to the collection right
now. Great work by the team (they'll all get credited in the Internet Archive
announcement when it goes up).

All together now:

* Still adding items (we're at 10,380) * AWS instances are screenshotting these to find issues * A notable amount of issues * Yes, we're using AROS kickstarter ROMs. * The emulator (Scripted Amiga Emulator) is excellent and will be improved over time * Enjoy what works * Have fun * Viva Amiga

~~~
stryk
You guys & gals do such good work over there @ archive.org and don't get
nearly enough credit. Thank you to the entire team, I have to imagine that
it's one hell of an effort to do all the stuff that goes on at The Internet
Archive. Please, please keep on doing what you do!

------
scarygliders
This is very cool.

The first thing I did was to click on Frontier: Elite II, seeing as how I grew
up with it on the Amiga and now I play Elite: Dangerous.

To be emulating the Amiga in a browser is rather impressive, although it
naturally does have a few drawbacks. Some comments/observations...

The emulator and game took a long time to start with no feedback as to what is
happening (e.g. it would be nice to see 'Booting the emulator' , 'Loading the
game', 'Optimising for running' or what have you).

The actual emulation within the browser was slow on my machine at least (An
ageing AMD Phenom II X4, and using Google Chrome) - the frame rate is
noticeably slower than the Real Deal running on original metal [again, it's an
emulation therefore understandable]).

The sound is very very close - although if you scroll up and down the page a
bit you notice the sound slows down (again understandable - you're probably
stealing execution cycles from the emulator when doing this).

The full screen icon did nothing.

The sound icon did nothing except bring up a message window telling me it only
did something if the emulator was running - even when the emulator is running.

Verdict: An impressive feat to be running old Amiga games in a browser, but at
least on my system speed improvements, feedback on what is happening whilst it
sets up the emulation environment and game, and having the full-screen and
sound icons work properly, is desirable.

~~~
db48x
> The emulator and game took a long time to start with no feedback as to what
> is happening (e.g. it would be nice to see 'Booting the emulator' , 'Loading
> the game', 'Optimising for running' or what have you).

This would be an interesting area of research. Once we fire up the emulator,
it starts drawing to its screen buffer (which is an HTML5 canvas). What you
see is presumably exactly what you would see on the original machine (sadly, I
never had an Amiga myself). You see the workbench, possibly some messages in
it from the software, then the software takes over the screen and starts
drawing pretty pictures. In between, a lot of these things seem to blank the
screen, turning it black or grey, or filling it with noise.

Providing meaningful and accurate feedback on top of that would be a fun
application of computer vision, but it could turn out to be a difficult
problem in the general case.

Thanks for mentioning the fullscreen button, I hadn't noticed that it was
broken; I'll see if I can fix it. Muting is a horror show, because MAME and
DosBox don't yet support it. SAE does though, so we'll work on it next.

~~~
hansjorg
One option for better feedback is to add indicators for floppy and hard drive
activity, like the leds on the original Amigas.

Some emulators even emulate the sound of the physical fdd :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csjqX3bm2lc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csjqX3bm2lc)

~~~
db48x
Indeed, a disk activity indicator is actually an option now with SAE. It'll
probably take a bit longer to do correctly, as it will touch more of the page
than just the canvas.

------
gbraad
Many games are wrongly configured and do not seem to run. Games usually run
best with KS1.3 on an expanded A500 (1MB), while later games with AGA, need to
run on KS3.0 and an A1200 with 2MB+. it seems that many are configured to run
on a KS2.04 A500.

BTW, they use the Scripted Amiga Emulator:
[http://scriptedamigaemulator.net/](http://scriptedamigaemulator.net/)

Note: reach out to me... would really like to help with improving this.

~~~
LeoPanthera
This might be because they're using the AROS Kickstart (because it's free) and
not the original Commodore Kickstart. (because you can still buy it and so it
cannot be distributed)

~~~
gbraad
LOL, I saw this news last night and thought I read "AMOS" instead of "AROS"...
so I thought the game I checked was running a crackintro (written in AMOS?!?).
Anyways, you are right; this is actually a great usecase and opportunity to
improve AROS as kickstart.

------
unwind
Amazing to see "No Man's Land" on there! That really made my day, such a
classic! Two-player action/shooter, with player-vs-player on a single screen.
Great detailed graphics and funky music.

Too bad it doesn't seem to run, it's stuck in what seems like an infinite loop
of crashing and rebooting.

That's kind of embarassing, as I did in fact write the code for this game,
back in 1990. Bad bad 15-year old me who couldn't stay compatible with an
emulator written in a scripting language running in a web browser (none of
which existed, basically, and certainly not to me, back then) and using a new
non-Commodore ROM implementation. Heh. My mind is blown.

------
Noseshine
So I'm trying to play music from "Turrican" because the Chris Huelsbeck sound
is _awesome_ :

[https://archive.org/details/Turrican_Musicdisk_19xx_Andromed...](https://archive.org/details/Turrican_Musicdisk_19xx_Andromeda)

How does that work? I don't get any sound. I don't know what to do. I can
select items in the upper menu by click, but I can't get anything else done.

Clicking on the audio button (which shows disabled audio) shows a popup "This
button only works once the emulation is running" \- well, it _is_ running.

"Fullscreen view" does not do anything either by the way.

~~~
bencollier49
Same - seems to be a bug.

~~~
voltagex_
The same disk image crashes after the first logo on
[http://scriptedamigaemulator.net/](http://scriptedamigaemulator.net/)
although this might be because of the config I used.

------
db48x
Does anyone want to recommend more things to include in the Showcase? See
[https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga_showcase](https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga_showcase).
We're looking for items with good screenshots and which are fairly straight-
forward to use once they load up.

~~~
Jaruzel
_Barbarian: The Ultimate Warrior_ can't go wrong with that one.

Also, _International Karate+_

And finally, _Dungeon Master_ , just because. :)

------
mastazi
Is there any plan related to an Atari ST/TT/Falcon section on archive.org? I
know the Atari is probably considered sort of a "second class citizen"
compared to the Amiga, but it had a very important role in the development of
modern music software.

~~~
empressplay
I think Jason plans on having _every_ system up there (all the things!) but
they're just working through them one at a time...

~~~
atjamielittle
Cubase in an Atari ST emulator works great with MIDI devices. I wonder if in
the future there could be integration in these web emulators with the Web MIDI
API.

------
bane
One of the real achievements here is that the IA is streamlining the process
from going from a new MAME/MESS release to in-browser emulation very quickly.
Along the way they're helping provide input to improve browser audio,
transpilation, _and_ archiving and making available the efforts of millions of
man-years of creative work.

~~~
Rapidwire
IA?

~~~
ZenoArrow
Internet Archive.

------
brokenmachine
This is amazing...

It shows how far PCs have come that we can emulate a machine that I once
lusted after in a browser.

On a personal note, can anyone remember what the name is of an Amiga game that
I once saw at a store?

I just remember that there were objects arranged I think in a grid, and there
were laser beams, and you could rotate small mirrors on the grid to reflect
the beams onto objects, I guess to destroy them. I only played it for a couple
of minutes but I'd like to see it again.

I remember being amazed at the Amiga's graphics (I had a C64), and I'd love to
see how dated they are now.

~~~
FlorentBerthet
Deflektor?

~~~
brokenmachine
Oh my god, that's it! Thank you!

------
rasz_pl
"No results matched your criteria."

aaaand its gone

------
milesf
One of my all-time favourite games: Mind Walker. Haven't really played
anything else like it since:

[https://archive.org/details/Mind_Walker_1986_Commodore](https://archive.org/details/Mind_Walker_1986_Commodore)

------
bencollier49
I have just learnt that the Amiga version of Chuckie Egg was woeful.

However - amazing library - thanks!

------
pjmlp
Nice, but almost all the ones we used to play don't seem to be there.

------
benmarks
Oh, hah, "Maze Man"... What a great time software was back then!

------
qwertyuiop924
Ahh... The sweet taste of the Amiga without the hell of UAE4All. Yes, it
really is that bad. No, really.

Now, if we could get saves (prob. not happening), I could run Ultimate
SoundTracker in the browser...

------
the_rosentotter
Very cool, but the selection is pretty arbitrary with not really any of the
classics in there. Probably licensing issues?

~~~
db48x
The selection is basically all the Amiga software that IA already happens to
have, and that we know about, and that we've gotten around to adding to the
Amiga category. Most of them come ultimately from TOSEC.

~~~
hansjorg
Also cool that you have demoscene releases in the selection, but as far as I
can tell it's mostly very early demopacks.

Some of the most popular releases that people will remember can be found here
if you want to add them:

[http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup&platform%5B%...](http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup&platform%5B%5D=Amiga+OCS%2FECS&page=1)

These are the OCS/ECS chipset demos listed on Pouet sorted by popularity. Most
of them have ADF files for the download link so should be easy to add.

------
cableshaft
No Cosmic Bouncer :/ That was by far my favorite Amiga game.

Good to see Hardball, Kikstart II, and Zany Golf on there though.

~~~
bane
I believe they're still adding new things to the archive all weekend. It's
just taking time to package up the images, get a thumbnail and put it into the
archive.

------
no_gravity
Would love to see this for the C64.

~~~
dmd
Like this? [http://vice.janicek.co/c64/](http://vice.janicek.co/c64/)

Or this? [https://www.kingsquare.nl/jsc64](https://www.kingsquare.nl/jsc64)

Or this? [http://www.vizzed.com/play-c64](http://www.vizzed.com/play-c64)

There's dozens of them.

~~~
no_gravity
No, an archive.org version. With decent emulator + software library + nice
interface.

~~~
db48x
Soon. Or soonish, at any rate. Join us in #jsmess on EFNet if you'd like to
talk about it.

------
jordache
no newtek video toaster?

~~~
SwellJoe
That wouldn't make sense without the hardware (where hardware includes the
Amiga itself; a modern PC doesn't have composite video output suitable for
combining with other composite sources).

~~~
nitrogen
Maybe an HTML5 video element could be used as the emulated other source

